

Bookshop swaps Kindles for real books - semanticist
http://www.reghardware.com/2011/01/25/microcosm_kindle_swap/

======
semanticist
While I don't think he'll get very many takers - except maybe people who were
given a Kindle for Christmas - this strikes me as a great way of marketing to
people who are in the market to buy paper books, but might have bought them
from a larger retailer (or Amazon!) instead.

